# Lightweight Canted bindings



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

They're average weight. Maybe look at K2 Formulas or Companies.


----------



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Thunder

Take a look at the Mob Boss binders. Lightweight unibody plastic construction with the Yes I Cant System, but still super durable. Most shops should have 'em available right now.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

romesnowboards said:


> Hey Thunder
> 
> Take a look at the Mob Boss binders. Lightweight unibody plastic construction with the Yes I Cant System, but still super durable. Most shops should have 'em available right now.


Hey do u guys make a binding with all of these above features..ie

1. plastic unibody
2.canting

BUT ALSO

3. some form of shock absorption/padding/dampening?

TYVM


----------



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Snowklinger

Yes we do. All of our bindings come with a variation of the SubBase Pad. It's an EVA/Rubber pad that absorbs chatter, adds compression, and dampens your ride.

So, to answer your question, your best bet is the Mob Boss.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

sweet! thanks!


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

romesnowboards said:


> Hey Thunder
> 
> Take a look at the Mob Boss binders. Lightweight unibody plastic construction with the Yes I Cant System, but still super durable. Most shops should have 'em available right now.


I have last years Mobs on my Garage Rocker. Are they still as soft as last year or did they stiffen up a bit. I loved em, but they were too soft for a snappy board.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Burton Malavitas are very light weight construction and have autocant. Not as good as actual canting but it helps settle your knee in comfortable position. I was ok rocking them with a 23.5" stance, 5'7", 30" inseam. Normally I don't particularly care for Burton hardgoods but their bindings are bombproof and well designed. Straps are ultra kush.


----------



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Thunder,

The highback and flex should still be the same but we changed up the ankle strap and toe cap for 2013. The ankle strap got borrowed from the 390, so it's thicker and super comfortable. It will also provide a bit more support and response, since it's gotten beefed up from the 2012 Mob strap.

If you aren't stoked on the flex of the Mobs, you really can't go wrong with a pair of 390's. They are definitely lighter than Targas, but not as light as Mobs, so they are right in the middle. Honestly your best bet is to find the nearest store and just pick one up and see for yourself. Everyone is going to have a different definition of what "light" means to them.

Hope that helps.

Shred on
Rome SDS


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Check out the Ride Rodeos, or if you want something stiffer try the Capos. I think they're both lighter than the 390s (haven't put them on the scale next to each other, but just from handling them both).


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Burton Malavitas are very light weight construction and have autocant. Not as good as actual canting but it helps settle your knee in comfortable position. I was ok rocking them with a 23.5" stance, 5'7", 30" inseam. Normally I don't particularly care for Burton hardgoods but their bindings are bombproof and well designed. Straps are ultra kush.


Agreed. I forgot how light they are but went to a Sports Chalet (my local shop :laugh and picked up cartels and malavitas and they did feel light.


----------



## Lester86 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Need super light canted bindings*

I currently use Ride Meastros and I like them but I'm looking for a lighter binding for park use, big jumps and all, I ride a Bataleon Evil Twin which is on the stiffer end definitely and I would like a pair to of binding that are canted that would work well for park use.. I was looking at the Rome possibly


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

My K2 Formulas are VERY light, and have canting. Much lighter than other canted bindings I've owned like Rome 390 Boss & Ride NRC.


----------



## Lester86 (Feb 26, 2012)

Triple8Sol said:


> My K2 Formulas are VERY light, and have canting. Much lighter than other canted bindings I've owned like Rome 390 Boss & Ride NRC.



ill look into the k2 bindings I never owned a pair of k2 i check out the Formulas and the other top end ones they might be even lighter but thanx for the info


----------



## Lester86 (Feb 26, 2012)

What kind a weight difference we talking ? Weight wise compared to the ride bindings


----------



## alex12 (Dec 23, 2010)

Salomon Hologram?


----------



## Lester86 (Feb 26, 2012)

Man you read my mind how's the lateral flex on those ?? I hear they are sweet sorta move with you no??

what size would you recommend for a size 10 boot? Specs say 6.5-10 M and 10-15 L I'm a size 10 I'm thinking M because the because the L for the big boot most likely wide boards


----------



## alex12 (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't actually own a pair, but it's a binding that has been well received by those who could get their hands on it. BA has a review here

2013 Salomon Hologram Used and Reviewed «

It also has what you're looking for - light weight and canting. I don't think this forum is very fond of thegoodride but whatever, I'll link you to that too

Salomon Hologram | The Good RideThe Good Ride


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

alex12 said:


> Salomon Hologram?


As far as I could tell the ones I rode were not canted. I'm not sure why that's listed on the website. Chiefs are though.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

From what I understand, Salomon's canting system is like Burton's where you can't see it with the naked eye but it's integrated into the foam.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> From what I understand, Salomon's canting system is like Burton's where you can't see it with the naked eye but it's integrated into the foam.


Maybe. Either way, I didn't feel anything.


----------



## Lester86 (Feb 26, 2012)

I got a pair in today definitely no canting atleast not from what i can see this whole auto canting does not work like the reg stuff from what I hear, I don't wanna throw them on and then realize it don't do nothing then I'm stuck with them :-/ they should advertise this as a 2.5 degree canting system


----------



## Lester86 (Feb 26, 2012)

I ment they SHOULDN'T advertise these as having a 2.5 degree canting system


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Lester86 said:


> I ment they SHOULDN'T advertise these as having a 2.5 degree canting system


What bindings you talking about? The Malavitas/Cartels? Or the Rome 390s? The 390s have interchangeable pads.


----------



## Lester86 (Feb 26, 2012)

Salomon Hologram


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Burton Malavitas are very light weight construction and have autocant. Not as good as actual canting but it helps settle your knee in comfortable position. I was ok rocking them with a 23.5" stance, 5'7", 30" inseam. Normally I don't particularly care for Burton hardgoods but their bindings are bombproof and well designed. Straps are ultra kush.


I rode the early release Cartels (have mostly ridden Rides previously) yesterday, first experience with the "autocant". As it happens, I didn't notice anything. I didn't feel it at all. I also didn't feel any knee ache.

Hell, I didn't notice the bindings at all. Exactly what I want from a binding.


----------



## Lester86 (Feb 26, 2012)

Did you have canted Ride bindings ? What stance width you ride ? Also did you run the same width with the Cartels? I'm curious because all I hear from people that use auto canting is "can't feel it"


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

Lester86 said:


> Did you have canted Ride bindings ? What stance width you ride ? Also did you run the same width with the Cartels? I'm curious because all I hear from people that use auto canting is "can't feel it"


I rode the EXs (wedgie 1.5) and very briefly the SPIs (wedgie 3.0).

Liked them both (the EX more). I definitely noticed the canting on the SPIs and was aware of it on the EXs -- especially when switching out with no-cant bindings.

I am riding the same stance width (which I can't recall at the moment) +12/-12 with the Cartels. What can I say, I don't notice the canting, but definitely don't feel the discomfort I used to get with a non-canted binding. So, hocus-pocus or otherwise, the auto-cant works (at least for me).


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I think auto cant is more or less for landings and high pressure. If you're just standing in it or just riding around you probably aren't really engaging it that much. But upon landing that inside section is going to collapse easier keeping the torque off your knees.


----------

